# Newbie: Need help changing bit on older Craftsman Router



## coolguy982 (Jul 30, 2006)

I recently purchased a craftsman 315.17492 1.5 hp router at an auction. I bought some new bits and cannot for the life of me figure out how to change the bit!! The router came with a wrench (shown in attached picture) and has a button at the top that claims to lock the shaft. When I move it over to Locked, the shaft will not lock. I thought all I would need to do is switch it to Locked and then use the wrench to turn the bit loose, but the shaft keeps moving. I tried putting a vice grip on the metal shaft but it would not hold it and it also began cutting into the metal on the shaft. 

I should note that the router runs fine. I also tried to turn the router on with the switch in the locked position (just to see if it actually does anything), and the router would not turn on. 

Can anyone tell me how to change the bit? Am I missing something simple, or did I buy a piece of junk? 

I've attached some pictures of the router for reference.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There should be a "detent" on the shaft near that button. Make sure that that has engaged in order for the shaft to "lock". You may find that you will have to rotate the shaft til you feel it lock. Don't use the vice grip method, this will only lead to problems further down the road if you ever have to do any repair work on lets the motor. Hope this helps.


----------



## coolguy982 (Jul 30, 2006)

After I've moved the button to the "locked" position, it doesn't seem to do anything to the shaft. I can still freely rotate the shaft multiple revolutions in either direction without it catching or locking. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You by chance didn't get a manual with it did you? The simplest thing to do would go into your local sears store and ask them... "show me".
I wouldn't say you got a piece of junk. If you feel comfortable in repairing this yourself, simply take the housing apart and look for the "locking" button. The "ear" that sits in the detent may have been broken off not allowing it to work properly, or, take it to either your local sears store or find a local tool repair shop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Coolguy982
The Lock device is in need of repair....take it into your Sears Service Center and have them check it out..
But if you have used a pair of vice grips on the motor shaft you may have turned the router into a boat anchor ,out of all the tools you can use this one will damage it more than most.
You can download a parts list (diagram) and use it to give you a hint what you are working on and what to look for in the lock device.
It sounds like it's a power switch and a lock all in one.
Once you see what it looks like inside take it down and you can order the part from Sears and repair the router.

Good Luck

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry Ken
You and I are thinking on the same lines but it took me longer to get back to the post,I was looking for a parts list, but didn't find one but I did see one that was sold on eBay for 35.oo bucks (router) like new so it may not be worth the repair cost to fix this Sears router.
But that's up to him I think....have a good one. 

Bj


----------



## gnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you ever figure out how to remove bit? I have same problem. Need to replace bit that is worn out, but cant figure out how. Any help would be appreciated. gnb


----------



## coolguy982 (Jul 30, 2006)

gnb said:


> Did you ever figure out how to remove bit? I have same problem. Need to replace bit that is worn out, but cant figure out how. Any help would be appreciated. gnb


I did fix it, but I've since sold the router so I don't remember specifics. I went from one of the suggestions above and took apart the router. The lock button was out of place so I fixed it and put the router back together. After that I was able to lock the shaft with the button and change the bit successfully. Hope that helps!


----------



## gnb (Nov 10, 2009)

how is my problem. can you tell me specifically? thanks. gnb


----------



## coolguy982 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry, it's been too long. I can't tell you much other than to take it apart and try to see what is wrong. What I do remember is that the hard part was taking it apart. Once I got it apart, it was obvious where the problem was with the stop switch.


----------



## pasquali (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I know exactly what your problem is because the same thing happened to me.
If you remove the top of the router. You will have to remove the sliding lock/unlock button first then the screws on top of the cover. Remove the cover and look straight down the centerline of the shaft of the router if you can see it. If not you have to remove the keeper for the shaft locking mechanism first (don't let the springs fly out) . You will likely notice that the flattened end of the shaft that fits into the locking brake has broken off. This is caused by having to use excessive force to remove a bit while the shaft is locked then snapping the flat shaft end off. Most likely cause of the bit not coming out is that it was seated too low in the chuck. Always make sure there is at least 1.8" clearance.
I have never replaced the shaft if it is even possible but wish you luck nontheless.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

* Always make sure there is at least 1.8" clearance. *

John.. don't you mean 1/8"?


----------

